# What is the nicest thing someone has told you?



## CharlieDowncast (Feb 21, 2014)

Or the nicest thing someone did for you?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey, you would be a nice professional basketball player.

I heard 1 or 2 times when i was practicing on the street.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I guess being told I'm good at what I do or would be good at/would make a good <insert thing/occupation>.

The nicest thing that's been done for me is having someone (or people) help me w/ my problems and comfort me. Also having people show their appreciation for me.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Back in 2009, I was already late for my morning class. As I stood by the roadside hoping to get a local transport in distress, some guy around my age that time on a motorcycle and apparently going to the same school I did, stopped and gave me a ride. Such kindness!


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

When I started high school, I met a really nice girl who was the only one that has been friendly with me during the half of the high school, she accepted me as Im, even though I havent trust in her 100%... I remember when after class ended, she had the kindness to wait me until I leave the class and go to our houses both (we live really near until today lol!) .


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp (May 31, 2014)

That I am worth every ounce of effort.


----------



## aricept123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Told me I was gonna get really really rich some day


----------

